# Indoor to Outdoor?!?



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

Hopefully someone can help me here. I have two rabbits who live indoors, but have been considering moving them outdoors in the better weather. I have been looking into 'runaround' products to make their area more interesting etc. 

Does anyone have any advice on relocating them to the garden?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

No advice then??


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Its fine to move indoor rabbits outside but as they won't hae built up a thick coat I would wait for the weather to be warmer and maybe move them to a cool room prior to them moving outside to get them used to the outside temerature.

You will need to make sure that they have a secure hutch and run to stop them escaping and to also stop predators i.e foxes from getting in. If you buy a run from a shop they usually come with chicken wire which isn't strong enough- I used galvanised wire sheeting to cover the run when mine lived outdoors. Most hutches/runs bought from pet shops are also too small so it might be better looking to buy a dog enclosure or many people ont he forum have converted sheds to keep their rabbits in.

Also, make sure they are up to date with their myxi and VHD jabs as there's more chance of picking up these diseases when living outside.

Thats all I can think of for now really! I'm sure I've forgotten something but that should hopefully get you started


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks very much. That's great


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm moved Miffy outside 2 years ago as I had to move house. I moved her in the summer. I would wait until your sure that the cold nights are over. 

I would get them a wendy house from ebay and a good soild run like the metal trixie runs. I love the flexibility of the run arounds but feel their a little pricey for the space you actually get and rabbit love to run and jump and twist at the same time which I dont feel these offer. 

Just to warm you, you will miss having them their trying to trip you up as you walk to switch the kettle on first thing in the morning


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> I'm moved Miffy outside 2 years ago as I had to move house. I moved her in the summer. I would wait until your sure that the cold nights are over.
> 
> I would get them a wendy house from ebay and a good soild run like the metal trixie runs. I love the flexibility of the run arounds but feel their a little pricey for the space you actually get and rabbit love to run and jump and twist at the same time which I dont feel these offer.
> 
> Just to warm you, you will miss having them their trying to trip you up as you walk to switch the kettle on first thing in the morning


Yeah, I have a really good hutch and run at the moment but was looking at the runaround as a connector rather than their only space.

I'm sure I'll miss being tripped up, chased around because I haven't fed them yet and everything being chewed


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm moving my rabbit outside this summer, just waiting for the weather to warm up first. 

 good luck


----------

